# Check Out This Song



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 3, 2008)

For all of the reggae fans I thought some of you guys would like this one, as its "site appropriate" lol

Its by Marlon Asher its called "Ganja Farmer"

Jamglue - Marlon Asher - Ganja Farmer

Let me know what you think


----------



## Mr.Untouchable (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow. Sounds like he is coughing on weed. Lol. Jk. Its koo.


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah hah my friend found this song on a youtube video of exotic marijuana plants from all around the world. i love reggae and i wasnt sure if anyone else on here did so i thought id share it


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 16, 2008)

Been my personal theme song for while now. Jah rule!


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Been my personal theme song for while now. Jah rule!


haha same here man. glad to hear it!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 17, 2008)

I always put on Marlon at 4:20.


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 18, 2008)

nice bro, where did you hear of marlon asher?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 18, 2008)

The Vibes Show- online Sat. 3 to 6 Eastern ,your host who can toast,winner ofthe Peter Tosh award, Supervee!! Check it out some sat.afternoon.


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 18, 2008)

alright sounds cool ill check it out sometime, thanks man!


----------



## Everready (Mar 18, 2008)

RIU's very own Everready is going to play ganja farmer...NEXT, on Rollitup.org's unofficial smokin radio! Search shoutcast to listen.


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 18, 2008)

Everready said:


> RIU's very own Everready is going to play ganja farmer...NEXT, on Rollitup.org's unofficial smokin radio! Search shoutcast to listen.


what is shoutcast?


----------



## Everready (Mar 18, 2008)

go to shoutcast.com and find out...it is a place where you can find all kinds of internet radio stations, including the unofficial rollitup.org smokin radio brought to you by me, for your smoking enjoyment while you surf the forums...and stuff.


----------



## ganjafarmer1016 (Mar 18, 2008)

haha alright sick ill check it out


----------

